# My 'softer' side...



## Crotalid (Nov 9, 2012)

Apart from venomous snakes, the only other reptiles i keep are leopard geckos..lol, but i adore them. They're just so cute! 



















This one is my favourite reptile by a long, long way! She was born with deformities to her eyes, she has extra skin covering them. So i've hand fed her everyday for the past year and half, naturally i've become attached to her because of it. If i could only keep one reptile it would be her!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Aww their so cute! good on u for being so caring and giving her a chance to live a normal, happy life  are they easy to handle or do they try and get away?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 9, 2012)

You are not helping us like you anymore  Beautiful critters mate, your girl is gorgeous


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 9, 2012)

They have got evil eyes. :twisted:


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

They're adorble! I second albino's post. good on you.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Aww their so cute! good on u for being so caring and giving her a chance to live a normal, happy life  are they easy to handle or do they try and get away?



Thank you  I haven't done anything special though, i'm sure 99% of people would do the same! She was actually my first reptile too, so she's extra special. They are skittish when they're babies because they're tiny! But they're all chilled out now, and are quite happy to sit with you for hours lol. 

This is how small she was the day i got her. 






Weighed in at a mighty 4 grams! lol.



SniperCap said:


> You are not helping us like you anymore  Beautiful critters mate, your girl is gorgeous



Haha, sorry . Thank you! 



Chanzey said:


> They have got evil eyes. :twisted:



Haha, i know what you mean. My white one looks possessed, as her eyes are completely black. I think it's cute though



Bananapeel said:


> They're adorble! I second albino's post. good on you.



Thank you


----------



## Stimm (Nov 9, 2012)

They are so cute! Love how they seem to be smiling at the camera  

They look like they have such personality too!


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 10, 2012)

Stimm said:


> They are so cute! Love how they seem to be smiling at the camera
> 
> They look like they have such personality too!



Thanks  I know the 'smile' looks so cute. Yeah, they are all very different. I do actually have another one but I couldn't find any pics. This is him, he's got mental problems though poor little thing.


----------



## Stimm (Nov 10, 2012)

It might be a silly question, but how is it worked out they have mental problems?


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 10, 2012)

Stimm said:


> It might be a silly question, but how is it worked out they have mental problems?



Oh you can just tell by watching him. He doesn't act like a normal Leopard gecko. 

He walks in a really right circle around himself, as if he's chasing his tail. His head wobbles, and when he sees food and gets excited it starts to shake even more. Also when you take him out and place him in your hand, he will sit there looking side to side, as if he's watching a game of tennis. Doesn't eat for himself either, well on the rare occasion he might, so he's also assist fed.  

Endearing little guy though!


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2012)

good on you for helping them feed so they can live and have a healthy long life.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 10, 2012)

saintanger said:


> good on you for helping them feed so they can live and have a healthy long life.



Thanks  but I'm sure any of us would do it!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Not everyone would, sounds like he might have a touch of neuro?. Wow they look completely different when their young compared to an adult. Cute little things


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2012)

you'd be shocked how many people wouldn't and would get rid of them and say they have no time for an animal that needs extra attention, i know because i have taken on animals who need to be hand feed or need assistace with every day things and their old owner gave them to me or sold them cause they could not do it.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 10, 2012)

saintanger said:


> you'd be shocked how many people wouldn't and would get rid of them and say they have no time for an animal that needs extra attention, i know because i have taken on animals who need to be hand feed or need assistace with every day things and their old owner gave them to me or sold them cause they could not do it.



I guess so. Those people shouldn't be allowed reptiles lol, unless they have a legitimate reason for getting rid. I love giving her extra attention, to be fair she's like the fourth child in my house haha! She must spend about 2 hours a day outside of her viv with us. 

It's more rewarding than keeping an animal that's in perfect condition! 



Albino93 said:


> Not everyone would, sounds like he might have a touch of neuro?. Wow they look completely different when their young compared to an adult. Cute little things



Yup definitely something wrong neurologically. I don't really handle him too much, as he gets stressed and starts to flip out like mad! 

Haha, yeah well most babies are banded when they're born and they loose it as they grow older and it turns into spots (depending on the morph). She is pretty much a wild type, apart from she's called a super hypo because she doesn't have any spots on her body. 

Looking at that baby pic makes me want another baby one now! Lol. Baby reptiles are so annoying, they grow so fast!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah okay. How many morphs are there with leopard gecko's?

Haha i know what u mean, tho im kinda a little opposite (depending on animal) i wish my spotted python would hurry up and grow lol


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 10, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Ah okay. How many morphs are there with leopard gecko's?
> 
> Haha i know what u mean, tho im kinda a little opposite (depending on animal) i wish my spotted python would hurry up and grow lol



Far too many haha. Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki

Actually having said that, i wish my Arizona Black Rattlesnake would hurry up and get big, although she's super cute at the moment lol. Coming to think of it, the majority of snakes seem to grow a lot slower than lizards/geckos, from my experience anyway.


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 11, 2012)

These are so amazingly beautiful! What sweet, happy little faces they all have. Your special girl is just lovely and I think it's wonderful that you kept her and gave her a great life. I cannot resist baby reptiles - actually think they are much cuter than most baby humans lol.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 11, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> These are so amazingly beautiful! What sweet, happy little faces they all have. Your special girl is just lovely and I think it's wonderful that you kept her and gave her a great life. I cannot resist baby reptiles - actually think they are much cuter than most baby humans lol.



Thank you  I know right, their faces are just so adorable! 

Haha, I don't know about that I always get told that I'm too broody for a 22 year old guy, I love babies! But at the same time I do love baby reptiles too. They are on par with each other  lol!

And thanks again, I'm hoping to get her an operation soon to remove the skin if possible. But it all depends on how much risk there is of it going wrong, can't risk loosing her as sad as that sounds lol.


----------

